# Is my sense of humour weird, or what?



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Saw this on West Yorkshire Police News website earlier today - It tickled me.

I immediately had a vision of a breathless pervert, raincoat and flies open, sprinting down the road after a bus attempting to do something questionable to the exhaust pipe with a part of his anatomy. 



Appeal: Public Indecency on Leeds Bus

Wednesday 2 February 2011

Police are appealing for information after a man was reported to have carried out an indecent assault on a bus travelling through the city.


Regards,
Roger


----------



## Markt500 (Mar 23, 2010)

Nice one - always worth a chuckle when they write the headlines but don't actually read them through!


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

You should email it to the News Quiz, Alan.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Girls will be Girls!


----------

